# Carb Deplete/Load & Water Load/Deplete



## pjreiff (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking for information on timing of carb deplete/load as well as water load/deplete.  Getting ready for a show on April 28th.  The last competition for me was a long time ago so wanted to see if anything has changed for these strategies.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 8, 2012)

Check out old posts by the users built and sassy69 related to show prep. They are the two gurus on pre-contest diets.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 8, 2012)

pjreiff said:


> Looking for information on timing of carb deplete/load as well as water load/deplete.  Getting ready for a show on April 28th.  The last competition for me was a long time ago so wanted to see if anything has changed for these strategies.



There are at least a couple different ways to approach your peak week water manipulation. I typically start a carb deplete Mon - Wed pre-show while loading water at 2-3 gallons. Then on Wed - Fri I drop my water intake in half each day, and then sip water as need from Friday night and thru the show on Saturday. The carb load starts for me on Thursday. I generally operate on the assumption that carbs take 24-36 hours to fill you out. I am also very sensitive too much fat or too much carb, so I'm a little more conservative in my carb loads those last couple days. So to that point, instead of outlining only my approach, I googled some good articles that you might find useful - particularly the two by Layne Norton & Christian Thibideau:

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie....,cf.osb&fp=b8d3507e6eb33518&biw=1440&bih=754


----------



## pjreiff (Apr 10, 2012)

Appreciate the replies on this.  Sassy, thanks for taking the time to provide the link and info.  Good stuff!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 10, 2012)

pjreiff said:


> Appreciate the replies on this.  Sassy, thanks for taking the time to provide the link and info.  Good stuff!



Its quite an art form if you ask me. I've tried a variety of things - water deplete / carb deplete & load, sodium manipulation , potassium manipulation, etc. I think simple is best. I suspect its easier for guys because there isn't so much of the estrogen / metabolism issues involved, but always simplest is best. Don't make any knee jerk decisions or desperation moves, probably don't do anything really extreme (because the rebounds tend to suck balls) and the I would also suggest keeping your food choices simple. I've found if there's always a chance of developing digestion problems if you have been eating a limited variety of foods for a long time and then throw in stuff like maybe milk chocolate candy (for AM of show day) and discover you are now lactose intolerant. Stick to the stuff you've already been eating, maybe w/ deviation to more neutral stuff like rice cakes & PB / Jelly for quick sugar sources.

Also coming out of a show, I suggest eating whatever you want thru the end of the weekend, but get back on your regular competition diet and slowly add in more carbs, more cals and more varieties of foods towards your maintenance diet. If you continue to shitload or make any really dramatic change to what & how you eat right after a show, you're guaranteed a good 20-30 lb water weight rebound within a week. THAT sucks! Just like your diet in - slow & steady diet out.


----------



## pjreiff (Apr 11, 2012)

Completely agree.  Messing with my carbs and water worked for me way 20+ years ago so we'll see how I react now.  Never screwed around with sodium so don't plan to this time.  Learned my lesson from my last show as far as going crazy on my diet and after my initial "splurge" will get back to it.  Thanks again!


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 11, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Its quite an art form if you ask me. I've tried a variety of things - water deplete / carb deplete & load, sodium manipulation , potassium manipulation, etc. I think simple is best. I suspect its easier for guys because there isn't so much of the estrogen / metabolism issues involved, but always simplest is best. Don't make any knee jerk decisions or desperation moves, probably don't do anything really extreme (because the rebounds tend to suck balls) and the I would also suggest keeping your food choices simple. I've found if there's always a chance of developing digestion problems if you have been eating a limited variety of foods for a long time and then throw in stuff like maybe milk chocolate candy (for AM of show day) and discover you are now lactose intolerant. Stick to the stuff you've already been eating, maybe w/ deviation to more neutral stuff like rice cakes & PB / Jelly for quick sugar sources.
> 
> Also coming out of a show, I suggest eating whatever you want thru the end of the weekend, but get back on your regular competition diet and slowly add in more carbs, more cals and more varieties of foods towards your maintenance diet. If you continue to shitload or make any really dramatic change to what & how you eat right after a show, you're guaranteed a good 20-30 lb water weight rebound within a week. THAT sucks! Just like your diet in - slow & steady diet out.



Very awesome advice! It is so great to have people like you (as well as many others) on this board that take the time to help people. Makes me feel good to be here on IM. Much respect to you. Thank you.


----------

